# Please help a bodybuilder.



## Cato (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

As per the title, I am a single, male bodybuilder. I'm hoping you fine folks can help me with some recipes. I have no experience doing any real cooking. My situation is a little unique, so let me explain it a bit: I typically eat 5 smaller meals each day, not small, but smaller than a normal US meal. At this point, I'm " cutting " so I'm looking for high protein and moderate to low carbs and fat. I try to get 250-300grams of protein each day, so meat is always the main component. What a lot of us bodybuilders do is cook up a bunch of chicken breast and brown rice for a day or two. Then we simply reheat for each meal. That's not ALL we eat, but that gives you the idea.  Of course, cooking like this can be reeaally bland and becomes...well it becomes bleh! I'm looking for some good recipes for things I can cook fairly quickly and eat often.

What is sounding really good to me is lean beef cubes, a little healthy oil, and various veges!! MMMMM. I can mix in a little brown rice ( not a bunch ) or have it on the side. Anyone have good ideas for what I'm talking about? I would have no idea what spices or veges to put in there. 

Any help with recipes would be REALLY appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## sketch182 (Mar 4, 2009)

My experience with requiring high protein is with running and adventure racing, which requires muscle and stamina. I eat alot of tuna, beans, chicken, fish , tofu and quinoa.  I have found that adding vinegars, citrus (orange, lime, lemon), asian sauces (soya, teriaki), hot sauces, spices, onions and any natural fruit or nut can really change flavours without adding unnecessary fats.  Any or all of these flavours can give your food a great variety of tastes.


----------



## Toots (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow - that is a alot of protein per day.  Have you tried any lamb dishes?  Trader Joe's sells an excellent cubed lamb dish - called burgundy lamb.  You could eat an entire package (grill it) with a greek salad for a nice dinner.  

What about pork tenderloins - they are very lean and excellent marinated and grilled.

I marinate my PTs in a mixture of 1/3 C olive oil, 1/3 C soy sauce, 2 smashed garlic cloves, juice of one lemon, 1 T oregano and salt/pepper to taste.  Let that marinate for a few hours and grill the pork tenderloin until the meat is 145 degrees (use a meat thermometer to check it).

Do you use protein powder?  I put that in a morning smoothie every day; I try to eat 25g of protein per day (must sound pretty wimpy to you!)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 4, 2009)

How about focusing on fish, you get quality protein with much less fat than regular meat.
I am not sure where you are but the spring is approaching, weather is getting milder, how about throwing it on a barbeque grill, along with a whole potato?

Also you can mix some tuna from the tin, red beans, corn, onion, tomatoes etc. with some shredded fresh coriander leafs, and a drizzle of olive oil to make a hearty salad.  (depending on your need, you may mix in some rice or couscous as well.)


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 5, 2009)

Cut your lean beef in strips, across the grain, and sear it in a frying pan with some oil, olive or raw coconut...you do know about coconut oil, medium-chain triglyceride, can only be burned for energy, converts entirely in the liver, never enters the bloodstream as fat and cannot be stored by the body. Turn down the heat a bit and add slices of red and green sweet peppers and chopped or sliced onion. Let the veggies soften. Add some liquid mixed with arrowroot powder, stir in, along with your favorite spices, turn the heat down and simmer for a bit. Eat.


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 5, 2009)

I assume you know about mixing a half a dozen egg whites into your oatmeal while it cooks in the morning. Add some cinnamon, too. Stevia extract to sweeten, instead of sugar, syrup or bee poop.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will leave the nutritional ballance to you.

Here are flavor ideas for beef or chicken or fish

1) soy sauce, garlic, and ginger will give an Asian kick to your food. Add some red pepper flakes for a bit of heat.

2) Thai peanut sauce, (sold in bottles) or make some yourself with broth peanut butter llime juice and red pepper flakes. 

3) Teriaki sauce also sold in bottles made better with a bit more garlic ginger and a squeeze of lime.

4) Cook that chicken in a little white wine and taragon for a French variation. (steam/poach)

4) Curry powder or garum massala (at least on the fish or chicken)

5) low salt seasonings like lemon pepper or various chili/bbq flavors.

also: rice and beans make a complete protein, and quinoa is a complete protein grain. dark green leafy veg from spinach and kale to chard and colards all do well with broth and garlic and add a good balance to your rice and meat. Full of vitamins and minerals. (and cabbage is a super food which also goes great with rice and adds few calories)


----------

